

Ask HN: What service can I use to setup a number that receives text messages? - w-ll

I'm working on a project and would like for my users to be able to send stuff via text message.  What services/companies should I look at that would allow me to handle the data coming in?
======
ze_dude
<http://www.twilio.com/>

I haven't used them in production, but I've started playing around with their
voice API and it's pretty neat.

Also, you get $30 credit (for free) when signing up for a test account, so
that should be more than enough to fiddle with tests and get your integration
up and running.

~~~
steverb
Twilio really does rock. Super easy to use and get started and there are other
providers that provide Twilio API compatibility in case you ever need it.

